# Best valentines gift :)



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Soo, me and my boyfriend celebrated valentines today cuz he'll be gone for the real holiday. Well he got me one of those Ty beanie baby things, and it was a mouse! The thing is, it said the mouse's name was Tiptoe (which is my starter does name! I call her Tippy for short) and it has the same birthday as me! Is that a freakin coincidence or what? It just made my whole day! He just has a knack for finding me the perfect presents all the time <3








This isn't Tippy in the pic btw


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute :love1


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

brill you are very lucky


----------

